# NA 94 300ZX Question.



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

For anyone who has the na 3.0, does the engine make a wineing sound when reved out? Almost like a SC, but not as loud.

I test drove one today and I really liked it, but the engine sounded kind of strange. I just wanted to know if the sound was normal.

Thanks


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Bump.

No one own a na 90-96 that could describe how the engine normaly sounds when reved out?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

caveman said:


> For anyone who has the na 3.0, does the engine make a wineing sound when reved out? Almost like a SC, but not as loud.
> 
> I test drove one today and I really liked it, but the engine sounded kind of strange. I just wanted to know if the sound was normal.
> 
> Thanks


How high are your reving it to, rpms? When does the sound occur, what rpms.? Is the saound from the tranny or what part of the engine (front' back sides)? Have you done anything to the engine before the noise started?


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

It is a car I test drove. The sound started at maybe 3K rpms and lasted till red line. It didn't sound bad, just something I've never heard in a na car before.

I was told it was the exhaust. I would have guessed maybe it was the intake.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

caveman said:


> It is a car I test drove. The sound started at maybe 3K rpms and lasted till red line. It didn't sound bad, just something I've never heard in a na car before.
> 
> I was told it was the exhaust. I would have guessed maybe it was the intake.


If it's a hissing sound then it could be a exhaust leak not a whine. I would have it check out by a shop because Z can be very expensive to fix.


----------

